# Australia.... anyone?



## Cartoon Creature

Hi everyone,Im wanting to start up a support group her in Western Australia and was wondering if thre was any other Aussies here on the BB?Ive been here a while and I think myself and Screamer are the only Aussies but it would be nice if there were more.I think I may have to put an ad in the paper or something.Hope to hear from any other fellow AussiesPoo Pea


----------



## Screamer

I put a post in here a while back asking the same thing and got no bites what so ever







Other than us I know Snakeoil is an Aussie but I think we're pretty much it. If I lived a bit closer I'd love to start a group with you. Might be a bit of a long flight every time we had to meet up though, lol. Good luck, let me know how you're going with it!


----------



## Arnie W

There are nath, gilly and overkill, but don't know what states they are all from.And I've been over often enough to be an honorary Ozzie.


----------



## Cartoon Creature

Yeah us IBS Aussies are few and far between.Arnie we would love to adopt you as an honourary Aussie lol.Screamer - Do you think there woudl be much demand fro a IBS support group in Australia?Poo Pea


----------



## Screamer

Poo I know there is some demand for it. There is a support group who call themselves IBIS. I'll put the link in at the end. I called them once, it costs about $30 a year to join and they send out newsletters and stuff. They also have support groups, they may have one or some in your area if you call them. I called them last about a year ago but most of the groups at that time were in Sydney and I'm not driving 4 hours for a meeting-lol. But I do call them from time to time to see if anything local has happened. They can also help you get meetings started in your area if you want them to. As for the newsletter, they sent me an old issue, it looked pretty good but didn't have anything in it that I hadn't read on the net so I ended up not joining but you might like to have a look see: http://www.ibis-australia.org/ I've thought about starting one but to be honest with the kids and all I just don't have the time to keep one up and running at the moment. Maybe in the future though I will.


----------



## 15395

Hey Aussies,I'm from the great land downunder as well ! I'm based in Sydney though... i've just joined these boards in the last couple of weeks.Shelley x


----------



## 21857

Hey Im Aussie!!I didnt think there was many of us!!! Im from sydney thou, but I would definatly be interested in some sort of a support group!!I think there would be a demand for it ti, because I am always surprised with the amount of people I come across with the same problem!!


----------



## Rachel

...


----------



## 18305

I am another Aussie, also from Sydney.Lovely to see some Australians on here. I am willing to chat or be a penpal for any other Aussies looking for one.


----------



## 16890

Hi Riayn, I am also from Sydney Australia, and would love to be in touch with other Australians.I was original from Melbourne but left there in 1970.I dont mind if i chat,email or penfriend, though i am 58years old i am a young person, and dont mind what age, or male or female.My husband passed away from rectum cancer in January,this year and as we kept to ourselves i am very lonely as i dont have any friends or family other than my daughter from a previous marriage who has her own life and boyfriend so i dont hear from her that often.I am also in a lot of pain probably the stess from my husband passing on, as i have never lived alone before, and also i find that most foods,fruit/etc give me pain, whatever i try to eat.Hoping to hear from everyone, and i would definitely be interested in a support group, even if just email does not matter where it is in australia.I will be overseas in july,2007 back to usa for a vist though.Walk in peaceRunningWater (Annette)


----------



## Haunted

I'm an Aussie too!







I'm living in Queensland.


----------



## shellybee

me too!*waves*Im 25, and from NSW (few hours from Sydney) and only a newbie here


----------



## tummyrumbles

I'm an Aussie too, from Brisbane.Runningwater, I'm a "young" oldie too. I'm sorry to hear about your husband passing away. You'll find a lot of support and friendship here. If you're lonely do you have the U3A where you are? Courses are usually short, about an hour or so, and they can help take your mind of things.Nice to see so many Aussies.


----------



## sweetgrass

tummyrumbles said:


> I'm an Aussie too, from Brisbane.Runningwater, I'm a "young" oldie too. I'm sorry to hear about your husband passing away. You'll find a lot of support and friendship here. If you're lonely do you have the U3A where you are? Courses are usually short, about an hour or so, and they can help take your mind of things.Nice to see so many Aussies.


----------



## sweetgrass

Hi Tummyrubbles,Not sure if there is that group aroundI am mostly lonely not during the day as i am on the computer talking to my friends in usa, it is when they are in bed which is about 3pm and on i get very lonely, and the public transport is now not good where i live as they have cut out buses and only 1 bus one hour.I mostly lonely when i first wake up around 4am in the morning when i cannot get back to sleep and when i get up and also when i watch tv at night time and go to bed.As i said previously i also had my parents earlier on in life, and then got married so never been alone before.I am going to usa for six months in july,07 for six months but i am worried when i get back i will be in the same position.What part of queensland are you from, i stayed at caboolture that is where my husband oldest son lives.I also lived in surfers paradise in the 1969/70 on chervon island with my parents.Walk in peaceSweetgrass(runningwater)


----------



## tummyrumbles

I know what you mean about talking on the computer. I do too much of and I'm trying wean myself off it a bit. Are you on the outskirts of Sydney? I lived there a while a long time ago. I'm about an hour away from Caboolture, and I don't see Surfers much anymore. It's changed a lot since I used to go there a lot when I was a teenager. Chevron Island is very pretty and one of my aunts lives there as well.I mentioned the U3A because when Dad died Mum took it pretty bad and eventually she started going out again, and she loves the U3A now. They have different courses like genealogy, history, etc and it's completely informal. The main thing is it gets you out of the house and doing things. Anyway good luck with your trip and I'll probably see you around these forums.


----------



## Screamer

tummyrumbles said:


> I know what you mean about talking on the computer. I do too much of and I'm trying wean myself off it a bit. Are you on the outskirts of Sydney? I lived there a while a long time ago. I'm about an hour away from Caboolture, and I don't see Surfers much anymore. It's changed a lot since I used to go there a lot when I was a teenager. Chevron Island is very pretty and one of my aunts lives there as well.I mentioned the U3A because when Dad died Mum took it pretty bad and eventually she started going out again, and she loves the U3A now. They have different courses like genealogy, history, etc and it's completely informal. The main thing is it gets you out of the house and doing things. Anyway good luck with your trip and I'll probably see you around these forums.


I have a tendency to natter on the computer too much too! Anyway, just thought I'd show my face in here (yup, it's still around after all this time!)







I had no idea there were so many Aussies on the boards! It's good to see!ETA: Well not good that you have IBS, but good that you found us, sheesh, I'll now extract both feet from my mouth shall I?!?!


----------



## tummyrumbles

I talk more to people on the computer than in real life sometimes. I'm thinking of joining the U3A myself, just to get out of the house more!No, it is good to see a lot of Aussies here. I know what you mean.


----------



## Screamer

tummyrumbles said:


> I talk more to people on the computer than in real life sometimes. I'm thinking of joining the U3A myself, just to get out of the house more!No, it is good to see a lot of Aussies here. I know what you mean.


Me too







I think I have more of an internet social life than a real one (at least my toilets near by when I'm on the computer







)


----------



## emili

I am an Aussie, from Syndney. Just wanna have some chat with you people.


----------



## sweetgrass

Screamer said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have more of an internet social life than a real one (at least my toilets near by when I'm on the computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


 I am on the computer from 5am in the morning and spent it talking to my friends in usa till about 3pm in the afternoon till they go to bed.I do try and go out sometimes during the day from about 9am to about 12noon to get fresh air and away from the computer lol.At present that is all i talk too, but it was better in 2005 when you could chat on yahoo with your mirocphone it was much clearer and we would talk over the mirocphone for hours.Well i am in a lot of pain today, with my ibs and i also have a slight teeth ache from a bit of my tooth broken off with a filling and i hate going to dentist they put your right down in the chair and make you wear sun glasses yukTake care everybodySweetgrass


----------



## anniemac

Hello everyone from australia-glad you are there. I have just joined this group, having been diagnosed with IBS yesterday, after D for 4 months non-stop. well, I still have it! I am a young at heart 55 yr old, living in Gippsland, Vic. Yes, I saw the Australian IBIS- & its $32 a year to join! I need that money for stuff to try to get better! Hope to hear from you.


----------



## sweetgrass

sweetgrass said:


> I am on the computer from 5am in the morning and spent it talking to my friends in usa till about 3pm in the afternoon till they go to bed.I do try and go out sometimes during the day from about 9am to about 12noon to get fresh air and away from the computer lol.At present that is all i talk too, but it was better in 2005 when you could chat on yahoo with your mirocphone it was much clearer and we would talk over the mirocphone for hours.Well i am in a lot of pain today, with my ibs and i also have a slight teeth ache from a bit of my tooth broken off with a filling and i hate going to dentist they put your right down in the chair and make you wear sun glasses yukTake care everybodySweetgrass


----------



## sweetgrass

anniemac said:


> Hello everyone from australia-glad you are there. I have just joined this group, having been diagnosed with IBS yesterday, after D for 4 months non-stop. well, I still have it! I am a young at heart 55 yr old, living in Gippsland, Vic. Yes, I saw the Australian IBIS- & its $32 a year to join! I need that money for stuff to try to get better! Hope to hear from you.


Hi Anniemac, Welcome to our aussie group, and i am sorry to hear that you have IBIS-D.I know what you mean i also did not feel it is necessary to pay $32.00 to get advice, as i was on partner support pension then carers pension and now on widows pension.Tell me does old Gippsland town still there, was in around that area in 1982, but i am original born in Melbourne but have lived in Sydney since January 1970, and as i said i have not been back since 1982, as i no family left in Melbourne.Take care,Sweetgrass


----------



## anniemac

sweetgrass said:


> Hi Anniemac, Welcome to our aussie group, and i am sorry to hear that you have IBIS-D.I know what you mean i also did not feel it is necessary to pay $32.00 to get advice, as i was on partner support pension then carers pension and now on widows pension.Tell me does old Gippsland town still there, was in around that area in 1982, but i am original born in Melbourne but have lived in Sydney since January 1970, and as i said i have not been back since 1982, as i no family left in Melbourne.Take care,Sweetgrass


Hi Sweetgrass, I dont know if I am replying properly, it looks odd, the reply panel?!? Anyway, yes, Old Gippstown is still there, but I am a long way from it, in a town called Marlo, near Lakes Entrance. Is there anyone else nearer me? on this group? I hope your toothache is better now, sweetgrass. I am taking codeine for the D. it has helped a bit, but I cant take that forever? What has worked for you?


----------



## tummyrumbles

Hi AnniemacWhen you're replying, just click on the ADD REPLY button down the bottom, not the quote reply button under the post, unless you want to quote that whole post. I wouldn't pay to join an IBS group, this board is pretty good. Hope you find some help here.


----------



## sweetgrass

Hi Tummyrubbles and Anniemac,I was also having trouble reply thanks for the telling me what to do.Well the only time i take codene 30mgs and paracetmol 500mg is when i have very bad artritis in the neck and the only thing that helped me for the pain and to sleep, only thing that would, it was paracemol500mg and codeine 30mg but i could only take it at night time two tablets as it consipated me very much and i have enough problems with that at present, and most of the time also it did not do anything for pain in my stomach or on my left hand side of the my side, just the neck.I asked the doctor that would i get used to taking the codeine and he said when i needed it no longer i would go off it which i did but i did stay on for a few more weeks as my husband passed over from rectum cancer in late january so the codine was the only thing that let me sleep at night time but went off it in early feb, as i was so consipated it was not worth the pain, and i had to learn to try and sleep at night without it.Pandol does not work, used to have 12 a day think that is what give me two lesons on my liver or two cysts on my liver depending on the two different xrays and since january 2004 i have not been able to eat everything like i used to, as it is slightly a different pain then the ibs one i have.My friend in usa suggested as the dates have not worked the last two days, to try vegetable oil and warm water but that has not helped me either as i stopped taking coloxyl with senna 3 0r 4 tablets in march 2007, as i dont want to relie on that for the rest of my life, when the dates worked, seems i have the same problem again as before i used to have prunes 12 to 21 prunes and they worked for a couple of years and stopped working so he suggested dates i was having 8 to 9 of them after my meal at night time.Went to Lake Entrance lovely there and stayed at the motel with my first husband and daughter as i took them to show melbourne and we went that way from sydney but that was in 1982.Take careSweetgrass


----------



## anniemac

Thanks tummyrumbles & sweetgrass, I am finding it a bit hard to navigate around here, but I finally found your kind replies. Yes, Lakes Entrance is lovely, Sweetgrass. I am so sorry to hear of your troubles, it is very difficult to get the right pills for one thing, & then, they have side-effects too! I hope you can get some relief. As I said before, I am SO lucky to not suffer with pain in my stomach like all of you, I just have D. But, I bought some caltrate today, I dont want to take too many codeine, its addictive. So I will try calcium & tell you how I go with it. Today, I went to a acupuncture & chinese herbal medicine doctor, she was great. I had 7 needles in me, in various places, I will let you know how I feel with all these trials of different things. something should work!!


----------



## tummyrumbles

Hi all,Sweetgrass I have chronic neck stiffness too. I had this great doctor that used to manipulate the neck, and he bulk-billed, but he doesn't do that anymore. I had xrays done and I've got there's erosion at C5 vertebra, which is a form of arthritis I think. Anyway I had physio at the public hospital, and she showed me exercises to do every day. I think it's to stretch your tendons so there's not so much bone to bone pressure. Anyway maybe you can try the public hospital physio department and try the exercises. It's just basically slowly revolving your neck, and up and down movements, lifting your chin slowly up and down. A doctor once told me that paracetamol was highly toxic, and stayed in the liver but I know what it's like to have chronic pain.


----------



## anniemac

Hi tummyrumbles & sweetgrass, how are you both today? I am actually quite excited. Yesterday I went to see a acupuncture & chinese herbal practitioner, & she helped me. I got herbal pills to take. I also bought some caltrate tabs, & started on half one with food. well, I can tell you, I have only had a few BMs so far today, & I feel so much better already! I only got up once in the night for a poo, & actually made it to the toilet in time!! this is a real breakthrough for me! Cheers, anniemac


----------



## sweetgrass

Hi Tummyrumbles and Anniemac,Yes, i was meant to go to outpatient part at the hospital last year for my shoulder/arm which i had very bad for over six months and then it moved to my neck a couple of days before christmas.But as my husband by then had got bad with the rectum cancer i had to cancel it, and as i flying out to tennessee next month it is not worth doing anything at present, i may see my friends specialist then as he has said he could cure me????well he is a navy specialist so i see.What is Caltrare tablets going to do, are they not calcium tablets? are they just to help ibsD or other ibs?My daughter did the four year course at uni for acupunture and got her degree but never practised it, and is in another field now nothing to do with health. She would never practice on me.I think maybe some of my problems relating to taking pandol so much in the 90's and taking too many of them, my doctor at the time when he heard how many i was taken said i would have liver problems and since 2004 i have not been able to eat thing where as before that i could eat anything and have tea/coffee as well.Sweetgrass


----------



## anniemac

I am sorry to hear your neck is so bad, sweetgrass. I hope you can get relief somewhere.The caltrate is calcium, & there is a lot of info I found here, somewhere. It is for the diahorrea, & so far-since yestday arfternoon, it has been working. The D. is not as bad, so I am glad. there is a section on it -"pinned" not sure how to get there, but if you type in Caltrate & click go, you might find it. many others have had relief from D. using it- & its not a drug! I will try & find it, & get back to you.cheers, anniemac


----------



## anniemac

OK, sweetgrass, I found the place about the calcium. you need to type in where it says ENTER KEYWORDS-Linda's calcium info, & click on search topic. good luck, it has already started to work with me, I am lucky. & someone else might find an easier way to get to it, but thats what I did. Cheers, anniemac


----------



## Screamer

Hi guys, click here for the calcium info. Yes, it is just for diarrhea, if you suffer constipation already it's not for you. It will clog you up something chronic! I have IBSD and I couldn't handle even half a calcium supplement a day without it clogging me up (story of my life). Mostly I just want to get rid of the pain


----------



## Melinda

Hi all,I am from western australia (down south way) and even though I have been on these forums before, I havent actually been into this particular one and it seems that there are more Aussies with IBS than we thought, which is nice - well, not exactly as wouldnt wish IBS on anyone, but hopefully you know what I mean!I do have a CFS/FMS group in my town and we meet once a month (I have FMS along with the IBS-D) but none of these people seem to have the IBS, which makes the meetings less helpful from that point, as my IBS is causing more trouble than my FMS! I have been onto the IBS Penpals site, but havent really had much success! But love chatting to all who have IBS-D as is interesting to hear how we all cope and get through each day.So after all that! yes, I am another Aussie with IBS too.Have a great weekend.


----------



## anniemac

thanks screamer, for the info. It really has helped me already, I am just easing my way onto 1 tab. with meals. NO side effects, so far, I am lucky. Hello Melinda, you have got problems. are you getting help from the doc, & what are you doing to cope with both things you suffer from? Sweetgrass, how was your night? I only had to go to loo 3 times for D. in the night, & I MADE IT IN TIME!! boy, is that ever an improvement for me- I am so happy! cheers, anniemac


----------



## sweetgrass

Hi Everybody,No that calcium would not help me as i have consipation.I tried the Cenoivis IBS tablets and it has not helped me one bit.I seem now to have pain after my breakfast and then may go for a little bit if i am lucky otherwise i get it bad when i eat lunch and after i have my meal at night it seems sometimes to go slightly???I only now have sustagen with light soya milk for breakfast, plain rice cakes for lunch and meat,fish,chicken (not at the same time) with vegetables for dinner at night, and afterwards 8-9 dates and about 1 hour late 1 apple and later on a banana.I have tried cerials and no gluten cerials, fruit for breakfast, porrige but no help and for lunch, rivita biscuits as we had thought it would be more filling for me then rice cakes, also have tried no gluten bread. The only bread i sometimes eat was when we got it fresh from bakers delight, and i would join my late husband when he could eat and have it with lettuce and smoked salmon slices, and it still gave me pain, and i just eat what hubby had as everything was giving me pain and just had busapain for about 6months.Not sure if i told you before since january 2004, i have been unable to drink any kind of tea and coffee well i am in bad pain for about 3 days, so i just drink water cold or hot and sometimes diet drink if we were with friends.Last night was ok, Anniemac, was not enough pain to take any thing, as i said it is usually bad during the day, and if i am consipated well i suffer in pain for weeks including night time.Take care everybodySweetgrass


----------



## sweetgrass

Hi Melinda,I also joined the pengroup section, got an email from a male, who was living in usa, and wanted to know why it was my hobby that i am interested in native american culture and where i was staying in usa, when i replied that it was no hobby, as the person i stay with in usa is american indian/irish descent, and practices the traditonal ones as much as he is able, he did not reply lol never heard from any one else!Take care, a friend of mine in scotland has fms so i know what you are suffering from.Sweetgrass


----------



## anniemac

Hi sweetgrass,have you ever tried psyllium husks for constipation? if you tried a little bit to start, then worked up to a teaspoon a day, over a week or 2, it might help. that is the stuff in metamucil, only pure, with all the flavours & colours not added. I used to need it, with constipation, now I got D. but it does work for con. but start with a little bit. you get it at supermarkets, in the health food section. mix it up with water, it doesnt dissolve, but drink it down quick, it actually has no taste.how do you get on the penpal group? cheers, anniemac


----------



## anniemac

thought I better say, I found the penpal link-DUH! hope all is well with you, sweetgrass, melinda, & tummyrumbles. Cheers, anniemac.


----------



## sweetgrass

Hi everybody,It is only 5.53am Monday morning and cold,and foggy, waiting for my friend to get on from usa.Yes, for quite a few years i had pyllium husks (get in the supermarket health section) on my cerial and at the end of last year, i stopped, as we thought it may have helped to cause the pain as it could be too much fibre so i stopped using it, as it did not seem to help and i used to have 1 tablespooon on my musli and then albran and then porrige every day without fail.My late husband used to have it for many years before we were together, and it did not stop the rectum cancer comming, and he did exercise, and eat healthy and looked after himself really good.Have a great daySweetgrass


----------



## 21787

Hi everyone!I recently moved to Sydney from Scotland with my boyfriend. I was wondering if anyone knows of any support groups for IBS in the city? I live in Elizabeth Bay. I was doing really good and had no symptoms for months until I moved here and it seems to have shaken things up a bit. Finding it quite hard at the moment to get out and about. I haven't started my job yet as I need to wait for my visa to be approved. Any help would be much appreciated. You can contact me on my mobile 0406610589 it would be great to hear from you...Rachael


----------



## Melinda

Hello Anniemac - In reply to your question, yes I do get help from my Dr. though honestly there is not much he can do, but if I do find a new tablet and I want to try it, then he will give me a script! I find that the FMS is easier to cope with more so than the IBS, at least with the lethargy and aches and pains, I can take pain killers or rest whenever I can, but when my stomach decides to give me a hard time, it is hard! mostly have to stay home or take Imodium and bind myself up; which in the long run makes it worse. But that is what we have to do to be able to get on with things!Also hello to Sweetgrass - It seems odd that you penpal didnt get back to you, perhaps he didnt like your response?! Never mind. I hope that your friend in Scotland is doing okay and is managing their FMS.Hope everyone has been well and had a good day.







XXX


----------



## MrBumwe

hey all,, i am an auzzie from Syd,25 yo, ibs since i was 18,,, like long walks on the beach,GSOH, DTE, lolnah seriously i am sick of this illness it is sending me crazy, would love to chat to any fellow sufferers,


----------



## starwoman

Hi Folks,I live in Queensland Australia, and have had this wretched illness for over 40 years, now.Cheers,Starwoman


----------



## LeetyPlops

Hey there all,I'm Leety and I live in Western Australia. I had a glimmer of hope a few weeks ago when a new gastro suggested to me that se didn't think I had IBS, that I had something else that could be treated easily. Well, after all the dignity stripping of going for botty tests and tummy tests, turns out that...no, there's nohting immediately wrong. Try telling that to my lower gut, I feel like saying to her. I'm tired of GPs and naturopaths and all manner of so called professionals telling me tha the sort of know what it isn't, but can't tell me what it is. Go home, Leety, and eat a piece of rice cracker and have a cup of fennel tea and you'll feel sooooo much better.Well - I don't. I'm at my wits end. It's gotten to the point that I can't eat a portion larger than what can fit on a saucer, and avoid all milk sugar large portions or anything, fat, red meat...you say it, I miss out on it. And before this accursed condeistion I was a real foodie. I LOVED it. Now I fear it, deeply and totally, becaue I know what it's going to to me. And I just CAN;T eat normally and then later go to be with my much loved partner...I'd blow him out of the bed and onto the floor - he'd be shocked. I hate this. I hate liveing like this. I'm soooooo desperate that I heading into the world of Chinese medicine on Friday because if our modern medicine can't help with this modern condition, then we just have ot go elsewhere.And that's wha I want to say becaue it make me very bothered. Cheers, guys, apologies for the rant.


----------



## LeetyPlops

Starwoman, How have you lived with it for that long? What are you secrets? I'm dying, desperate to know. I"m at wits end.


----------



## AnotherOzzie

Hi guysI'm an Aussie. LOL As if you wouldn't have guessed by the name. Just found this particular site though. I have been coming to this Board for probably over a year. I have GERD, or GORD as we call it in Aus, IBS, hiatus hernia and arthritis. Have got the arthritis under control but this IBS has really been playijng up with me today.Something else has triggered off a really bad IBS attack this last week. The only thing different I have eaten is porridge every morning. So annoying.







By the way I live in NSW and am a young oldie.Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Electra

I'm an Aussie too







I'm from Melbourne. This meet up sounds like a great idea.


----------

